# Soldando empaquetados LGA



## Atlas (Nov 20, 2009)

Buen dia amigos,

Soy  nuevo por aqui, 
Necesito trabajar con un acelerometro con empaquetado 
LGA (anexo foto) como son solo 2 pzas las que tengo 
no les he querido meter mano con el cautin por temor a dañarlos

Espero alguien me pueda dar una sugerencia de como trabajar con este 
componente

saludos


----------



## sebitronic (Nov 24, 2009)

hola, aca tenes un tutorial que explica como soldar estos empaquetados.

 Espero haberte sido de ayuda.

http://www.micropic.es/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=13&Itemid=60


----------



## Atlas (Nov 26, 2009)

Ya lo revise y lo voy a llevar acabo, 
Muchas gracias que ya estaba pensando en soldarle unas patas 

Espero publicar fotos de como quedo como agradecimiento
y mostrar que me sirvio mucho tu ayuda


saludos


----------



## g.corallo (Nov 26, 2009)

mira busca en el foro "como soldar esto" ay ya trataron el tema creo que te va a servir mejor 

saludos.


----------

